# ftp site error.



## zipo (Jan 26, 2005)

i downloaded Server-U in an attemp to create my own ftp site for myself and friends. i am on a router and enitialy had problem setting it up so outside my network users could connect. i finnaly achived it by port forwarding. it worked for about an hour but now it sudenly nolonger works. People will enter my ftp adress as they did when it worked, be prompted for the password but then the ftp directory will not load. if i connect using only my local network ip it works perfectly.

this is the wierd part. serv-u acknologes that a user has loged in and is connected. i tried using ftp voyager(made by same company)this is what the log says:
FTP Voyager - Version 11.2.0.1

STATUS:> Connecting to "69.195.30.189" on port 21.
220 Serv-U FTP Server v6.0 for WinSock ready...

Connected. Logging into the server
COMMAND:> USER anonymous
331 User name okay, please send complete E-mail address as password.

COMMAND:> PASS ********************
230 User logged in, proceed.

STATUS:> Login successful

COMMAND:> FEAT
211-Extension supported

CLNT

MDTM

MDTM YYYYMMDDHHMMSS[+-TZ];filename
SIZE

SITE PSWD;EXEC;SET;INDEX;ZONE;CHMOD;MSG

REST STREAM

XCRC filename;start;end

MODE Z

211 End

COMMAND:> CLNT FTP Voyager 11.2.0.1
200 Noted.

STATUS:> Server supports resume

COMMAND:> SITE ZONE

210 UTC-300
COMMAND:> PWD

257 "/" is current directory.

COMMAND:> CWD /
250 Directory changed to /

COMMAND:> MODE Z

200 MODE Z ok.

COMMAND:> OPTS MODE Z LEVEL 6

200 MODE Z LEVEL set to 6.

COMMAND:> TYPE A

200 Type set to A.
COMMAND:> PASV

227 Entering Passive Mode (69,195,30,189,8,31).
COMMAND:> LIST -T

at this point it stops.....and nothing happens for a bit. then,

ERROR:> Socket error: Unknown socket error (0)

ERROR:> Socket error: Unknown socket error (0)

STATUS:> Error sending command "LIST". Reconnecting (send attempt 2)...


any help would be apreciated.....


----------

